# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Άκουα Τζούελ- NEL LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να βρείτε το Aqua Jewel εδω τόσο για το VSF, όσο και για το VS

231.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Μπράβο Γιώργο, εξαιρετικό!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## puntov

Σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα!

----------

